# Brahms - String Quartet 2 op.51 (SQ review)



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

There's plenty of Schubertian charm and rhythmic complexity in the challenging opening movement and I love how this develops. The theme of the first movement includes the note sequence F-A-E, which was allegedly a musical version of the personal motto of Brahms’s violinist-friend Joseph Joachim, “*F*_rei *a*ber *e*insam_” (Free but lonely) but there's been some debate whether this was intentional as the work was not dedicated to him. The slow movement swoops, soars and flows as themes cascade but there's real conflict, here, a nervous and very Schubertian interjection (a fine central passage in which the first violin and cello play a strong, accented melody in canon) that lends poignancy to the main theme and works as a perfect foil before the calm returns. The moody Quasi Minuetto again reminds me of Schubert with a Mendelssohnian vivace trio that shakes the foundations with a more lively lilt. When the music returns the counterpoint is finely developed. The finale, my favourite movement, is more Magyar, muscular and driven but, in between, there are contrasting moments of lyrical sweetness and complex rhythmic dissonances before we hurtle headlong into a dramatic conclusion.
In the wrong hands, Brahms' quartets can come across as stuffy and dull. I'm OK with different styles of interpretation but those better recordings bring a freshness to these quartets that I personally enjoy immensely.

This is a live recording from
YouTube by the Jerusalem Quartet to warm you up.






Recommended rubies

Verdi
Stucki et al (live 1971)
Sine Nomine
New Zealand
Leipziger
Bartok
Melos
Hollywood (1952)
Casals
Budapest (1963)
Borodin (studio /Orfeo live Salzburg 1961)
ABQ (EMI live/Teldec studio)
Fine Arts (WFMT live)
Carmina
Gringolts
Heine
Colorado
Pacific Vienna
Artis
New Budapest
Auryn

*Better Emeralds

Emerson* - the flat dry sound does them no favours but excellent account, otherwise.
*Weller* - nice, attractive full-sounding recording.
*Prazak* - ignore reviews complaining about the recorded sound on this SACD. On standard CD it sounds great. A little too measured in tempi but intonation is tight and there's plenty of dramatic weight.
*Chiara* - highly detailed account with a great recorded sound but doesn't feel as natural even though the quartet are playing live from memory.
*Vegh (1954)* - don't let the age put you off. A gorgeously balanced and rhythmically alert reading only let down by the slight shrillness of the first violin sound.
*Jerusalem* - a little too delicate for me in the first movement but there's no doubting the Jerusalem dig deep and penetrate the core of this work.
*Dudok* - lithe and enticing all gut-strings recording that has great depth and warmth. This may end up higher as I get accustomed to the interesting sound.
*Cleveland* - classic account in lovely Telarc sound. Great all-rounder.
*Janacek (1966) *- propulsive and Travnicek's tone is lovely but a bit more warmth would have helped.
*Orpheus* - playing of great clarity. Lighter in feel but no less compelling.
*Ariel* - strong, perfectly poised recording in a beautiful acoustic.
*Belcea* - classy, beautifully recorded account that would have benefitted from a little more urgency in the latter movements but their playing is delicious.
*Apollon Musagete *- lyrical and concise with sharp accents and delightful intonation. A bit more umph would have propelled it even higher.
*Amadeus* - a little heavy on the vibrato but this classic, weighty, strong-willed, no-nonsense account is still compelling and better than their live recordings of a similar vintage.
*Italiano* - at the slower end of the spectrum its the textures that mark the Itallianos out from others. Easy recommendation but others are more exciting here.

*Stellar sapphires 

Gringolts* - much better than their flawed but interesting take on the 1st quartet, the Gringolt's sturm und drang reading works brilliantly here, making this sound fresh and very appealing
*Lindsays (ASV 1988) *- although there's a similarly conceived free, live BBC Music recording of this quartet this ASV disc is more spontaneous and visceral. A take-no-prisoners approach to Brahms that I love in this case.
*New Orford *- normally I'd baulk at the generous length of that opening movement but it's played so well that I never lost interest. Low on vibrato and high on beautiful articulation. Highly engaging.
*Vertavo* - lively and more agitated this performance is brisk and vibrant. The sound from Simax is unsurprisingly excellent.
*Alexander* - far from the quickest here but with judicious use of vibrato and full tone the Alexanders get right to the heart of things. If you rate their Foghorn Beethoven set you'll know what to expect.
*Vogler* - pacing is ideal but I really like the tight lines and crisp articulation. Everything feels taut and energetic.
*Juilliard (1993) *- there's a fine, caustic, emotionally volatile quality to this recording. This was always a favourite set and it still sounds great.
*Tokyo* - I love how the Tokyo propel themselves into that finale. Hench and warmly expressive elsewhere. Classic.
*Danish* - structurally superb but its the timbres that the Danish Quartet produce that really impresses in this incisive and fresh account.

*Diamonds

Quiroga* - if their reading of the first quartet was terrific then this one is of equal measure. Phrasing and accents are perfectly judged and I doubt you'll hear these better recorded. Superb in every way.

*Strada* - why has no-one else picked up on this Quartet's excellent (Belle Saison Live) Brahms? Shunned by reviewers (who are making a huge mistake) this is brisk but never hurried Brahms, that's fresh as a daisy and full of passion. Superb.

*Takacs (Hyperion/Decca) *- unlike their previous, exemplary attempt there's a lighter more febrile quality to the Hyperion account. Beautifully recorded, if you want a lighter touch this is ideal but if you prefer a stronger approach then take their Decca recording but either way these are both brilliant.


----------

